# The Witcher: Blood Origin - Netflix kündigt Spin-off an



## PCGH-Redaktion (27. Juli 2020)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *The Witcher: Blood Origin - Netflix kündigt Spin-off an*

						Die Witcher-Serie auf Netflix ist noch keine zwei Staffeln alt, da wird schon das erste Spin-off als Miniserie angekündigt. Die dürfte die Strecke zwischen den Staffeln der Hauptserie überbrücken. Ob ie wie geplant erscheint, steht nämlich wegen Verzögerungen der Dreharbeiten auch in den Sternen. 

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *The Witcher: Blood Origin - Netflix kündigt Spin-off an*


----------



## Davki90 (27. Juli 2020)

Ein weitere Marke, die bis zum erbrechen gemolken werden muss.


----------



## Baer85 (27. Juli 2020)

Achja, herrrlich. Hauptsache etwas negatives schreiben auch wenn es murks ist.

Wo wird es gemolken? Es ist doch gut, dass auch andere Geschichten aus einem Franchise erzählt werden, wenn sie etwas Sinnvolles zum Universum beitragen. Und den Ursprung der Hexer finde ich interressant. 
Ist ja nicht so, dass sie irgendeine Geschichte über einen unbedeuteten Charakter machen.


----------



## Nebulus07 (17. Oktober 2020)

Was ist denn jetzt daran so besonders?
Ich wette so erotisch wie 1974 wird es heutzutage nicht mehr. Dafür gibt es zu viele Showstopper in der überkorrekten Welt.









						Emmanuelle - Bande-annonce [OV] | IMDb
					






					www.imdb.com


----------



## Jojo-Rojo (20. Oktober 2020)

Normalerweise habe ich bei Spin-Offs die gemolkene Kuh vor Augen, aber durch die Begrenzung auf wenige Folgen könnte es gut werden. Viele Serien ziehen sich für mich wie Kaugummi, eine kleine, abgeschlossene Geschichte im Witcheruniversum hört sich da ganz nett an. Bin gespannt wie es wird.


----------

